# Bulbs (lamp) options for ETC Source 4 (Leko)..



## DJDANIEL (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi everyone.. I did a search and cant really find a topic on this...

I have a standard ETC Source 4 Leko Light.. I am currently using a 500 bulb or lamp, and have used a 750...

I think I am going to go back to the 750... 

Just wondering if there are any really great bulbs out there.. For example, could I use a discharge (I think thats the right term) in one of these lights? I believe the Image Pro by Chauvet uses this bulb.. 

Or something even beyond the typical leko 750...

I did see these guys online.. Wondering if this was something..

http://www.bulb-source.com/HPL%20lamps.htm

Thanks..


----------



## rochem (Jun 9, 2011)

Nope. Unlike some other lighting fixtures, there's only one type of lamp that you can use in a Source Four, and that's an HPL lamp. As you know, there are multiple wattages (and voltages) of HPL lamps available, including 375W, 575W, and 750W lamps. There are multiple manufacturers that make HPL lamps, but the differences between manufacturers are (in my opinion) not dramatic enough to warrant choosing one over another. 

What are you trying to accomplish with a new lamp? Increased brightness? Longer lamp life? Less expensive? The 750W HPL lamp can be found (in the US) at either 750W/115V or 750W/120V. Unless you know the line voltage where you usually use your gear, I would probably stick with the 115V lamp. If you want your lamps to last longer, consider buying Extended Life lamps, which are usually denoted by the letter "X" in the product description.


----------



## jmabray (Jun 9, 2011)

Ummm... Short Answer. No. You can't use a discharge lamp in a standard source four.

Long answer - If you had a source Four HID you could use a discharge lamp in that fixture. Not only does it come rated for use that way, but it also has that ballast that you need to have to use a discharge lamp.


Longer answer -

If you are after Longer lamp life, you can use the HPL 575X or 750X lamps. These are 3000 hour rated lamps vs 300 in the regular lamps. Its never really a good idea to put lamps in fixtures that were not designed for it. Those fixtures are UL listed (certified to not burn things down) only when they are used in accordance with their designed intent. If you put a lamp in the fixture that wasn't designed for it, and happened to burn your building down because of it, you couldn't then come back and sue ETC to try to get them to replace your theatre...


----------



## DJDANIEL (Jun 9, 2011)

rochem said:


> What are you trying to accomplish with a new lamp? Increased brightness?



I think I like the crispness of the Image Pro.. But I like the size A gobo and I like the adjustment options of the S4 Leko... 



jmabray said:


> Long answer - If you had a source Four HID you could use a discharge lamp in that fixture. Not only does it come rated for use that way, but it also has that ballast that you need to have to use a discharge lamp....



Wow, I am going to look more at these.. I think I saw a little online and it looked like 150watt was the highest.. The ones I saw were all spots but not with the monogram fitting..

Thanks for the input guys...


----------



## DJDANIEL (Jun 9, 2011)

BTW, any opinions on this company:

HPL compact filament lamps for Source Four, Source Four Jr, and Source Four Par

Thanks..


----------



## MNicolai (Jun 9, 2011)

DJDANIEL said:


> BTW, any opinions on this company:
> 
> HPL compact filament lamps for Source Four, Source Four Jr, and Source Four Par
> 
> Thanks..




They sell the same HPL lamps everyone else does. There are four licensed HPL manufacturers: Ushio, Osram, Phillips, and GE. Pretty much anything you buy anywhere is going to come from one of those manufacturers, all of which meet the strict manufacturing and performance criteria ETC has for the HPL lamp.

You can purchase unlicensed lamps from other manufacturers (China, Eiko). You'll save a few dollars, but use of unlicensed lamps void all safety listings (UL, CE, etc.) and warranties. Could also end up causing you some headaches in that they are lower quality lamps than those from licensed manufacturers.

We were sold a batch of Eiko lamps unknowingly and every lamp in the batch failed in such a way that we had to bust the quartz globes apart to get them out of the reflector housings of our Source Four PAR's. Also had to destroy some PAR lenses apart that became stuck after the shattered quartz got into the rotating lens ring. Took us two hours to change lamps in 12 fixtures and vacuum out the quartz dust from each of the fixtures.

Whoever you end up buying your lamps from, just make certain you're getting lamps made by one of the following licensed manufacturers: GE, Phillips, Osram, and Ushio.


----------



## Les (Jun 10, 2011)

DJDANIEL said:


> Wow, I am going to look more at these.. I think I saw a little online and it looked like 150watt was the highest..



If the power consumption to output ratio is important to you, go for it. You will have to replace your entire fixture though, and the HID version is more expensive than the standard version. Not sure if there is a retrofit kit available. I wouldn't think it would be worth the trouble. 

I haven't looked much in to the Source Four HID, but be warned that they can't be "chased" and that they aren't dimmable in the traditional sense, unless a shutter or douser is used. 

Note also that a 150w discharge lamp is much brighter than a 150w halogen lamp. Don't let the numbers fool you. FWIW, the S4 HID is generally used in architectural/display settings, where long life, low power consumption and decreased heat output are important. HID units are typically used in applications where they are in use for extended amounts of time (all day, every day). 

I'm surprised that you like the Chauvet's image quality better. I'm not familiar with the fixture you're describing, but I'll have to look in to it.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 10, 2011)

jmabray said:


> Ummm... Short Answer. No. You can't use a discharge lamp in a standard source four. ...


See the threads and appropriate links:
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/lighting-electrics/15280-film-people-joe-leko.html
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/lighting-electrics/10006-anyone-need-575w-hmi-sourcefour.html

As said above, gaseous discharge lamps can't be electrically dimmed--one must use an external douser. Some lamps also have a long warm-up time and no hot restrike capability.


----------



## DJDANIEL (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey thanks guys...

Yeah, definitely good advice on the bulbs.. I wasnt looking to save bucks, just to see what was out there as a option.. It looks like these bulbs are in the 15-20 dollar area anyway.. I know the discharge bulbs get really pricey..

On the Chauvet, its seems to have a different tone of light that seems very sharp around the details of letters or trim.. And it has a cool tone to it... Curious on your opinion.. It is kind of a pain to set up thought, and I dont think you have any control over the size.... Just a basic focus...


----------



## JD (Jun 10, 2011)

As stated above, the big limiter is the on/off/restrike times and no dim. If you are projecting a gobo at a trade show and it needs to be on all day, then HID has the advantage of less heat and very long bulb life. 

Beyond that, the S4 and the HPL lamp were a coordinated project by ETC, and the design resulted in such a fine fixture that it has become the standard of the industry. Hard to improve on that


----------



## jglodeklights (Jun 10, 2011)

It sounds like you are more interested in getting a higher quality image, rather than higher output, from your units. With Source 4 equipment, there are essentially three solutions for this.

1. Make sure the lenses in your lens tube are clean. You'll have to disassemble the tube unit, and clean them with an optical grade solution and cloth. But dust kills resolution.

2. Purchase ED lens tubes for your units. These are ENHANCED DEFINITION. They utilize higher quality glass than in standard S4 lens tubes.

3. Use a donut. This metal plate with a hole in the center cuts out flare that spills out of the front of the lens. Essentially, it allows only the projected image to pass through to the lit area. 

My recommendation, try solutions 1 and 3 together, first. If you still want a higher quality projection, purchase an ED lens tube.


----------

